# African cichlids in New Hampshire?



## The Fishless Cycle (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know if this kind of post is allowed but a friend and I are having a real hard time finding good african cichlids here in Maine and are planning to take a little road trip down to New Hampshire on sunday and was hoping maybe I could get some help in the right direction as far as stores to go to...I did check out the retailer reviews section but there aren't many with great reviews so please help some fellow aquarists out with some info of where to go in New Hampshire (preferably as close to the border as possible). Thanks in advance guys. :thumb:


----------



## bostonjon1 (Aug 1, 2012)

check out nhaquariumsociety.com ..... they may have some ideas


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

My sister goes here for saltwater (also has freshwater). She says he's the best guy in their area. He's in Salem. http://www.jaysaquatics.net/


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Plenty of online shippers would send quality fish up to you.


----------



## Ratdog94 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey, try Zoo Creatures in Plaistow, NH. I'll also PM you soon.


----------

